# pfs heavy duty



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

hey everyone, do any of you guys know where to get a heavy duty (metal) pickle fork slingshot? its something i want to get into. Thanks!-breagle*


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Check with Pete


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Why heavy duty ?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

AZ Stinger said:


> Why heavy duty ?


blue whale hunting ?


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

AZ Stinger said:


> Why heavy duty ?


Cuz heavy duty is the only way to go


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

bit of an oxymoron, if you ask me.

To each his own.

But then again, I do own a super pickle.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Cut a DGUI pattern out of HDP cutting board. I assure you its humanly impossible to break using any latex on this planet. Try it!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

bkcooler said:


> ... I do own a super pickle.


.

need to use that line on the ladies next time .


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Imperial said:


> bkcooler said:
> 
> 
> > ... I do own a super pickle.
> ...


Lol  Well played, sir. Well played.


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Imperial said:


> bkcooler said:
> 
> 
> > ... I do own a super pickle.
> ...


Man! I had tea coming out of my nose.

I was referencing heavy duty PFS I got from Perry (Pawpawsailor).

About 4 times thicker than his sweet midget.

I also have a pair of super heavy duty G10 PFS from Bill Hays.

2 Hunting Pickle Shooter from John Webb.

Figured out that if you want Heavy duty, get a low and wide fork.

Anyone want to trade?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

bkcooler said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > bkcooler said:
> ...


 me!!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

breagle have you shot PFS before? i would seriously recommend starting out with light bands n ammo untill you have the technique down to perfection. ive hit my hand a few times and although bands n ammo were light, it was still a painful point in the learning curve.

but had they been hunting bands n big lead, id be wearing a plaster cast on my hand now instead of a nasty welt....

just my 2 cents...
cheers, remco


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

The pickle like an unruly dog has to be mastered first and even then if you don't follow certain rules and stick to them,like the unruly dog it can from time to time come back to bite the hand that feeds it.

In fact the pickle is like the alligator it will watch you for months waiting for you to let you guard down,then BAM it'l have you...be careful out there.


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Watch the master and learn from him.

Dugi has tons of videos on youtube.

You have to practice until it becomes second nature.

Pouch twist and flip. otherwise, broken window and fork hits, in my case.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

He will soon learn of the unruly dog and the alligator as I spoke with him last night and told him I would make him a PFS from HDPE......as for the videos, I watched PawPaws vid and still snapped the fork on the very first shot, lol.....wish him luck...


----------



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

Maybe try a pickle fork with a larger hand clearance like the BloodShot Hot Toddy pickle fork it looks pretty heavy duty


----------



## penelopesvintage (Mar 7, 2013)

Vintage NIB Wham-O Sportsman Hunting Slingshot

*$40 USD*

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/271168115195*


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

that's no pickle fork


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

AZ Stinger said:


> He will soon learn of the unruly dog and the alligator as I spoke with him last night and told him I would make him a PFS from HDPE......as for the videos, I watched PawPaws vid and still snapped the fork on the very first shot, lol.....wish him luck...


Wish him luck? sure..... good luck!!!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Tube_Shooter said:


> AZ Stinger said:
> 
> 
> > He will soon learn of the unruly dog and the alligator as I spoke with him last night and told him I would make him a PFS from HDPE......as for the videos, I watched PawPaws vid and still snapped the fork on the very first shot, lol.....wish him luck...
> ...


 thanks lol. i need all the luck i can get!


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Breagle. Did you manage to catch up to CapnJoe, one of the three Musketeers of pickle forks -- at least I think so. Impressive. He can shoot and bigwheel at the same time. 

I'm very confident that you can slay the dragon with your PFS if you put your mind to it. Watch the DGUI videos and don't hesitate to get advice from these experts.

I got a pair of cool gloves that I wear with my shooters. They look good with my ballistic-grade shades Why not.


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Milbro has some pretty stout metal pickle forks.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

+1 for heavy duty, that's all I roll with....


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Heavy Duty? IMO ... PFS = technique sensitive. Dgui makes it look sooo EASY but a PFS Master he is. Lots of practice. Like learning to ride a bicycle for first time, you're focused on every step. If I was not using gobstoppers or other light-type or smaller ammo, my PF shooter's forks would be destroyed & mangled (fork hits). Also top of my SS holding hand would be bruised or welted even more ... ouch. Even gobstopper candy can put slight very mild dent on PFS fork ends but sometimes the candy shatters!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

bkcooler said:


> bit of an oxymoron, if you ask me.
> 
> To each his own.
> 
> But then again, I do own a super pickle.


I kind of thought that way also but the little PFS that I made and broke was shooting over 300 FPS with .25 steel. I'm sure I could get 10 ft/lb out of a PFS with the right band set. I think they shoot harder than you expect because of the way they are shot. The quick snap of a draw and instant release let you get higher effiencies than other styles which tend to be held at full draw for a moment.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

To clarify - PFS is already heavy duty capable! That's why I practice with safe-type ammo until I can get method down, then move up to more 'manly size' ammo


----------

